# Raingear



## hunt4life (Mar 7, 2002)

I am looking for some good rain gear or all-weather clothing for waterfowl hunting. Does anyone have a favorite they'd like to brag about? I do most of my hunting in fields over snow goose decoys. I am thinking about something in a shadow grass, although most of the time my clothing is covered by my blind.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I use Shadow Grass but it's too dark. I think Chris is carrying camo here on the site in August. It's the Farmland stuff that they always wear and it looks nice.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Winchester's shadowgrass is very light in contrast to other brands. I love my bibs and coat. But I guess everybody has there own opinion.


----------



## hunt4life (Mar 7, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. I will surf for the farmland stuff...is that the brand or the camo pattern?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's a brand. It's designed for field hunters and comes in barley (gold), green (winter wheat - killer in Sept.), and corn. Should be available very soon.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

A search on the net will yield good results.


----------

